# Illinois Financial Appocolypse



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

13-15 billion in unpaid bills and third year without a budget. Can you say screwed....I guess I should be somewhat happy that MN has a billion in surplus.

Illinois careens into financial meltdown ? and not even the lottery is safe | Fox News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Their bonds have gone "no bid". Their only hope is that Yellowstone erupts. They are doomed, drink up and shoot up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

California isn't far behind. Another Liberal Utopia crashing and burning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just had someone tell me every thing was fine until a Republican got elected Governor .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Just had someone tell me every thing was fine until a Republican got elected Governor .


What retard could possibly think that one person elected from the other side of the aisle would be solely responsible for utter financial ruin? It took a long time and a lot of votes with special intresests in mind to make this happen.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's simple math and no can figure it out. You can't have 20 people drawing a 50K pension for 20 years off one guy making a 50K a year wage.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Clearly, socialism does not work, yet they blame a republican. The socialist liberals answer to everything is that they did not throw enough of our money at it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> It's simple math and no can figure it out. You can't have 20 people drawing a 50K pension for 20 years off one guy making a 50K a year wage.


It isn't the fault of the people drawing pensions. They paid their part through their career and held up their end of the bargain. The fault lies with the state that stole money from the pension system to spend on stupid stuff and when the market crashed it bit them in the butt. Same thing is happening in my state right now. Whats really scary is the people out there saying to take the retirement away from employees who've already started paying into the system which is messed up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Talked to a guy that worked for the state. He worked 20 years and retired drawing full pension at 41. Took a month off and came back to work. Reinstated in his old job with full seniority. So he's drawing a full retirement AND top wage back at his job. Plans on working another 10-15 years so he can draw a half to 3/4 retirement on top of the full benefits he already has. Said he had so much vacation each year that he really only works part time anyway. 

Why does working 20 years get you 30-40 years of benefits on the tax payers dime? The amount people paid in 20 years ago doesn't even come close to the cost of the benefits they receive now. Wonder why the states are broke??


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Perfect example of a liberal Utopia.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just had someone tell me every thing was fine until a Republican got elected Governor .


When Detroit first went bankrupt they blamed Republicans even though they had not elected a Republican for years.

Now California has figured out a solution. They are aligning themselves with China and talking about leaving the Union. Yup, China will put up with their BS.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

inceptor said:


> When Detroit first went bankrupt they blamed Republicans even though they had not elected a Republican for years.
> 
> Now California has figured out a solution. They are aligning themselves with China and talking about leaving the Union. Yup, China will put up with their BS.


Now States can seek and ratify foreign treaty and policy?

Funny, I remember Arizona wanting State policy for border security and the feds shut them down but Ca gets a nod and wink with Mr Brown.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

No accoutability, and to the people who gained from it, good. These things need exposure to the public.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Illinois DESPERATELY needs to be split into two states... Cook County & surrounding areas would be Northern Illinois and the rest of the state would be Southern Illinois.

Virtually all of the blue votes are in Chicago, and virtually all of the red votes are in "downstate". 

Downstate would get along just fine. Northern Illinois? Well... not my problem (I went to HS in downstate Illinois but have long since moved out of the People's Republic)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Perfect example of a liberal Utopia.


Greece then evolving into Venezuela. Non of these liberal states want to be restrained by the majority or the Federal government but watch them calmer and demand tax dollars from other states to bail them out as too important to fail.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

<RANT>



NotTooProudToHide said:


> It isn't the fault of the people drawing pensions. They paid their part through their career and held up their end of the bargain. The fault lies with the state that stole money from the pension system to spend on stupid stuff and when the market crashed it bit them in the butt. Same thing is happening in my state right now. Whats really scary is the people out there saying to take the retirement away from employees who've already started paying into the system which is messed up.


I cry BS on this one. MAYBE it's different in other states, but here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, the unions make ALL of the rules. They control which Dems get elected, and the Dems CONTROL the government 100%. Unions say "We want better pensions. Better benefits. Sex reassignment surgery. Massive vacations and benefits, mandated overtime, doubletime, etc" and the Dem politicians say "Yes boss!".

In Illinois, teachers in teacher unions aren't even in the Social Security system. They are exempted and instead are in a system called the "Teacher Retirement System" (TRS). Most teachers pay very little unto the fund, and the taxpayers make up the rest. In my town, teachers pay *ZERO* into the TRS, and us schleps (taxpayers) are left to pick up 100% of the tab.
What Illinois Teachers Need To Know About Social Security - Social Security Intelligence

So to say "They paid their part" is simply incorrect, when they paid virtually nothing into the TRS.

Now, did the government "rob" the fund? You betcha! MASSIVE underpayments, skipped payments, etc. 20+ YEARS worth. So the politicians promised the unions Cadillac plans, but then failed to pay for it. They just kept "kicking the can down the road" your YEARS.

Illinois House Speaker Michael Madigan runs Illinois w/ an Iron fist. He personally controls what bills are allowed out of committee to even get a vote, let alone which ones pass. Not a SINGLE bill will pass the Illinois house w/o his personal stamp of approval. As such, EVERYTHING that has gone wrong in Illinois lands at his feet. After all, he's been speaker for like 32 years. Ever since 1983, except for 2 years (1997-1997). But the people in his TINY, GERRYMANDERED, CHERRY-PICKED district love him. He keeps the police patrols HEAVY so there is low crime (a rarity for Shitcago), keeps city services running, the street lights all working, etc. Doesn't matter which other districts have to suffer or lose $$$ or services to pay for it. As such, he gets reelected w/o hardly even having to campaign.

Wonder how Mike Madigan makes his money? He's a property tax attorney. He works night and day as Speaker of the House to raise taxes and especially property taxes through the roof. But since elected office in Illinois is considered a part-time job, they are allowed to work outside. So he runs a legal firm that battles local and state governments to, wait for it... get property tax assessments lowered. He then splits the difference 50% w/ the owner. So if a office building gets assessed a 100 million dollars, and it's annual taxes are worth $12 million, and he gets that lowered to $8 million, the owner pays him 50% of the difference ($2 mil).

But wait, isn't that a conflict of interests you ask? YES IT IS! So Magic Mike got a law passed specifically exempting it so that it's no longer a conflict legally.

Mike Madigan also makes EXTENSIVE use of patronage to get flunkies and loyalists and their families state jobs in key departments. When Mike says "he has a man on the inside" he is NOT kidding. Every state agency is staffed w/ loyalists to him.

Here's an excellent video that tells all about Magic Mike.





And that, boys and girls, is just another day of double dipping, double dealing, and corruption as usual here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois. Yet, they want to blame a Republican governor that has only been in office 2 years, and (because of Magic Mike's iron-fisted control of the House) who hasn't gotten any real reforms or changes pushed through. /sigh

</RANT>


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Illinois DESPERATELY needs to be split into two states... Cook County & surrounding areas would be Northern Illinois and the rest of the state would be Southern Illinois.
> 
> Virtually all of the blue votes are in Chicago, and virtually all of the red votes are in "downstate".


In the "old days" Illinois was a near-perfect "macrocosim" for the US. Good balance between urban and rural, red and blue. Illinois was a swing state, and whichever way Illinois voted int he Presidential election was a good indicator of who would win.

Then over time the population base shifted. Now, Shitcago, Champlain-Urbana, & Bloomington-Normal control the majority of the population for the state. These are really the only blue areas in the state, but despite that, it turns the state DEEP blue. The rest of the state is left holding the bag for these liberal, progressive, socialist pipe-dreams that we all know cannot possibly work or last. Sure there's a scattering of other counties that go blue, but they are low population counties overall.

Hell, IIRC Hillary won the state by like 16 points! (Clinton: 55.4%, Trump 39.4%)

But all of this is old news that I'm just rehashing. That's why we're building up north to get the hell out of here! No, Wisconsin's not perfect any stretch of the imagination, but it's much better! And it's close enough to drive to on the weekends and work.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Egyas said:


> <RANT>
> 
> I cry BS on this one. MAYBE it's different in other states, but here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, the unions make ALL of the rules. They control which Dems get elected, and the Dems CONTROL the government 100%. Unions say "We want better pensions. Better benefits. Sex reassignment surgery. Massive vacations and benefits, mandated overtime, doubletime, etc" and the Dem politicians say "Yes boss!".
> 
> ...


I don't think all of your information is accurate. When I did a quick google search I found that Illinois teachers contribute 9% of their income into the retirement program.
https://www.illinoispolicy.org/reports/illinois-taxpayers-bear-the-brunt-of-rising-pension-costs/
You are correct about not paying into social security, my state does that as well although most teachers will collect social security as they work other jobs when school isn't in session.

As far as crooked politics go, I agree thats a load of BS but what else would you expect in Chicago?

For comparison, from what I found the average employee in the United States contributes 6.8% of their salary to a 401k http://www.statisticbrain.com/average-401k-contribution/ . Most of those also pay an additional 6.2% into social security making it a total of 13% paid into retirement. I could see bringing the teacher contributions up to that level.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't think all of your information is accurate. When I did a quick google search I found that Illinois teachers contribute 9% of their income into the retirement program.


This is not rue in my district. What they do here is say "At your salary of X, your "contribution" is 9.4% of X. Which the district will pay on your behalf." So officially at contribution that matches of a certain% of their salary is made to the TRS, but it's astuclly paid for by "The district". Which means the taxpayer.

Mind you, this is only fill time certified teachers. Part timers working 600+ hours a year or more (basically 15 hours or more a week since they only do roughly 40 weeks) pay into a different system called Illinois Municipal Retirement Fund (IMRF), but the district also pays in for them. Those folks pay 4.5% of their gross to the IMRF in my district.

The fact that actual TRS payment is made my the district is hidden behind creative wording, but if you look at the details of the REA (our teacher's union) contract it's spelled out. Here's a direct copy-paste from my district's website...


> *Retirement*
> Employees who are eligible for pension benefits are enrolled in either the Illinois Municipal Retirement Fund (IMRF) or the Illinois Teachers Retirement System (TRS).
> Employees working in non-certified positions greater than 600 hours per year, must contribute to the IMRF. Members are required to contribute 4.5% of their gross pay to the IMRF. The contribution is tax deferred and remitted monthly. The District also contributes to the IMRF.
> Employees working in certified positions must contribute to TRS. Currently, the District calculates and remits that contribution to TRS.


https://www3.rps205.com/departments/Pages/Retirement.aspx

And here's a snippit from the REA's contract.


> Article 30 of the REA contract - Compensation - Section K: The Board shall pick up and pay 9.4%, of the staff member's Illinois Teacher Retirement System ("ITRS") contribution in a non-taxable manner pursuant to Section 414 (h) of the Internal Revenue Code of 1986, as amended. Effective beginning the 2007-2008 school year, staff members shall not be required to pay and shall be held harmless by the Board from any obligation to pay the .84% TRS health care contribution required to be paid pursuant to 5-ILCS-375/6.6.


Here's an article from the local paper that was written about it back in 2011. No, it hasn't changed since then, the rEA won't allow it. They are a VERY powerful union here, and have the school board completely under their thumb.
Illinois Teacher Retirement System - Who actually pays the 9.4% retirement? - Blogs - Rockford Register Star - Rockford, IL


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Egyas said:


> This is not rue in my district. What they do here is say "At your salary of X, your "contribution" is 9.4% of X. Which the district will pay on your behalf." So officially at contribution that matches of a certain% of their salary is made to the TRS, but it's astuclly paid for by "The district". Which means the taxpayer.
> 
> Mind you, this is only fill time certified teachers. Part timers working 600+ hours a year or more (basically 15 hours or more a week since they only do roughly 40 weeks) pay into a different system called Illinois Municipal Retirement Fund (IMRF), but the district also pays in for them. Those folks pay 4.5% of their gross to the IMRF in my district.
> 
> ...


If thats the case then thats extremely messed up. Illinois is FUBAR.

My state's pension system is jacked up but I assure you from personal experience we pay our part and my friends that are teachers pay their part as well.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

inceptor said:


> When Detroit first went bankrupt they blamed Republicans even though they had not elected a Republican for years.
> 
> Now California has figured out a solution. They are aligning themselves with China and talking about leaving the Union. Yup, China will put up with their BS.


If China can figure out a way to haul California there...they are welcome to it.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Teachers can retire after 30 years, which places most of them around their early to mid 50's. When they retire they get 100% of their salary, and their retirement pay increases at the same rate as the pay for working teachers. Their retirement is based on the year where they made the most money. Most teachers will save up their vacation days for several years then cash them in just before they retire thus adding 2 or 3 months worth of pay to their last year of work and raising their retirement pay.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Notold63 said:


> Teachers can retire after 30 years, which places most of them around their early to mid 50's. When they retire they get 100% of their salary, and their retirement pay increases at the same rate as the pay for working teachers. Their retirement is based on the year where they made the most money. Most teachers will save up their vacation days for several years then cash them in just before they retire thus adding 2 or 3 months worth of pay to their last year of work and raising their retirement pay.


In my district retirement pay is based on the average of their last 3 years. So when a teacher is about to retire, the union...
1) Insists on a healthy pay raise each year.
2) promotes the teacher to an assistant principal position with only requires a little additional work, but has a nice salary bump.
3) In the final year they promote them to an (conveniently) open slot in the union leadership. This is an "additional duty" that comes with a healthy stipend, but no real additional work. In the end, a teacher's "last three year" salary average can jump by $30K-$60K and increase their pension payout.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

This ran in the Chicago Tribune today! ROFL

What to do with a broken Illinois: Dissolve the Land of Lincoln - Chicago Tribune


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Well, lack of funds has stopped road construction, so they can no longer kick the can down it."

- comment read somewhere


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Egyas said:


> This ran in the Chicago Tribune today! ROFL
> 
> What to do with a broken Illinois: Dissolve the Land of Lincoln - Chicago Tribune


 NO Wisconsin has enough refugees from IL here we surely do not need any part of that State attached to us. Those from IL that come here as soon as they get here try to turn WI into what IL is now.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> NO Wisconsin has enough refugees from IL here we surely do not need any part of that State attached to us. Those from IL that come here as soon as they get here try to turn WI into what IL is now.


That doesn't surprise me. Although, when my wife and I finally make it there, we will NOT be doing that. We're moving out as a rejection of everything that is Illinois. Including the Bears! lol (I've been a Packer's fan since childhood)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Just across the river from Quincy, IL there's a town called Palmyra, MO.

Palmyra has a big, new, beautiful agricultural implement/road trailer manufacturing plant housing hundreds of employees that formerly worked in Illinois at the now-closed Illinois plant. It was cheaper for the company to build a brand new state-of-the-art plant in Missouri than stay in Illinois in their old facility. 

My sister lived in Western Illinois for 35 years. She and her husband now live in Northeast Missouri. Same deal.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Teachers can retire after 30 years, which places most of them around their early to mid 50's. When they retire they get 100% of their salary, and their retirement pay increases at the same rate as the pay for working teachers. Their retirement is based on the year where they made the most money. Most teachers will save up their vacation days for several years then cash them in just before they retire thus adding 2 or 3 months worth of pay to their last year of work and raising their retirement pay.





Egyas said:


> In my district retirement pay is based on the average of their last 3 years. So when a teacher is about to retire, the union...
> 1) Insists on a healthy pay raise each year.
> 2) promotes the teacher to an assistant principal position with only requires a little additional work, but has a nice salary bump.
> 3) In the final year they promote them to an (conveniently) open slot in the union leadership. This is an "additional duty" that comes with a healthy stipend, but no real additional work. In the end, a teacher's "last three year" salary average can jump by $30K-$60K and increase their pension payout.

















Please share.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great videos @MaterielGeneral !


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

<deleted>


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

<Deleted>


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

<Deleted>


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Not to necro this thread, but this is an excelled read from the Illinois Policy Institute. They are the *ONLY* group to come up with a plan, ANY plan, to correct the financial situation in Illinois. And they did it without massive tax hikes or insane borrowing. It will NEVER happen however because it guts all of what the libtards use to control Illinois.

This article lists the reasons and the causes for the mess Illinois is in. Notice that tunlike the libtards, they use facts and figures, not emotion and hyperbole, to back up their statements.

https://www.illinoispolicy.org/reports/the-history-of-illinois-fiscal-crisis/

If you want to read it, here's the link to the plan.
https://www.illinoispolicy.org/repo...balancing-the-state-budget-without-tax-hikes/


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, sorry about the above dup posts. I deleted the contents of them. My ISP was having issues, and it looked on my end like it was timing out when trying to post. Turns out, it was making duplicates!

But hey, "It's Comcastic!" lol


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Not to necro this thread, but this is an excelled read from the Illinois Policy Institute. They are the *ONLY* group to come up with a plan, ANY plan, to correct the financial situation in Illinois. And they did it without massive tax hikes or insane borrowing. It will NEVER happen however because it guts all of what the libtards use to control Illinois.
> 
> This article lists the reasons and the causes for the mess Illinois is in. Notice that tunlike the libtards, they use facts and figures, not emotion and hyperbole, to back up their statements.
> 
> ...


it's all smokescreen - the whole budget battle is just outward sign of the fight over the control of the state - it's Madigan VS Rauner - if a balanced budget and the other voted for state reforms are instituted - MADIGAN is gone - 80% of the voters favor limited terms - Madigan has been in office something like 35 years ...

Madigan will see the entire state fail - collapse - bankrupt - rather than give up power .... he intends to run his daughter the IL State Attorney General as the next DNC governor candidate - he'll be in total control of the entire IL gooberment process ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Not to necro this thread, but this is an excelled read from the Illinois Policy Institute. They are the *ONLY* group to come up with a plan, ANY plan, to correct the financial situation in Illinois. And they did it without massive tax hikes or insane borrowing. It will NEVER happen however because it guts all of what the libtards use to control Illinois.
> 
> This article lists the reasons and the causes for the mess Illinois is in. Notice that tunlike the libtards, they use facts and figures, not emotion and hyperbole, to back up their statements.
> 
> ...


it's all smokescreen - the whole budget battle is just outward sign of the fight over the control of the state - it's Madigan VS Rauner - if a balanced budget and the other voted for state reforms are instituted - MADIGAN is gone - 80% of the voters favor limited terms - Madigan has been in office something like 35 years ...

Madigan will see the entire state fail - collapse - bankrupt - rather than give up power .... he intends to run his daughter the IL State Attorney General as the next DNC governor candidate - he'll be in total control of the entire IL gooberment process ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Watching all of this closely because CA isn't far behind. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And now we see why I and my bride got out of Illinois 3-1/2 years ago.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> it's all smokescreen - the whole budget battle is just outward sign of the fight over the control of the state - it's Madigan VS Rauner - if a balanced budget and the other voted for state reforms are instituted - MADIGAN is gone - 80% of the voters favor limited terms - Madigan has been in office something like 35 years ...
> 
> Madigan will see the entire state fail - collapse - bankrupt - rather than give up power .... he intends to run his daughter the IL State Attorney General as the next DNC governor candidate - he'll be in total control of the entire IL gooberment process ....


Indeed. This all lands at the feet of "Magic Mike" Madigan. He does indeed expect his daughter, our current Attorney General, to take the Gov's mansion. This was put at risk when a Republican rather unexpectedly won the Governor's race. His new plan, IMO, is simple...

1) He'll let us fall to ruin financially, the entire time blaming Rauner and having all of hs water carried by the press in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois (DPRH).
2) He'll blame Rauner, "that evil Republican" for everything, despite that fact that these problems have been in the making for over 30 years.
3) He'll champion his daughter, "the current Attorney General and stallwart protector of the people", to run against Rauner.
4) All of the press/propaganda machines here in the DPRH will endorse Ms. Madigan as the second coming of the great and mighty savior.
5) Because of the massive financial issues impacting state bills, financial aid, etc, etc, etc, Madigan will succeed at making Rauner the fall guy, and his unfavorabilities will skyrocket. _(Hell, Rauner has already caved on all 44 of his proposed reforms, AND agreed to the 5 Billion/year tax hike, and Madigan STILL won't agree to a budget.)_
6) Ms. Madigan will win the election easily, and will become her father's puppet in the gov's mansion.
7) Magic Mike will have total power in the DPRH until the day he decides to step down, or more likely, dies.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

paraquack said:


> And now we see why I and my bride got out of Illinois 3-1/2 years ago.


We're working ont hat too! But it's still a few years out for us.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Democraps Madigan & Company got their way - the special session called by Republican Gov Rauner to work out a budget is about over - 8 days - $400,000 - 2 hours of accumulated in-session time over the 8 days - not one minute dedicated to the budget ....

it's the Republican's fault ....

the GOP revenge may go full tilt and into overtime ....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Democraps Madigan & Company got their way - the special session called by Republican Gov Rauner to work out a budget is about over - 8 days - $400,000 - 2 hours of accumulated in-session time over the 8 days - not one minute dedicated to the budget ....
> 
> it's the Republican's fault ....
> 
> the GOP revenge may go full tilt and into overtime ....


But they DID get some IMPORTANT work done! They managed to name two separate stretches of highway after the Obamanation! I think it was stretched of I55 and I294.

I cry.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Egyas said:


> But they DID get some IMPORTANT work done! They managed to name two separate stretches of highway after the Obamanation! I think it was stretched of I55 and I294.
> 
> I cry.


Seriously? Those both went through? That's almost as bad as the city of Chicago naming a street after that terrorist bomber they let out of prison recently.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Seriously? Those both went through? That's almost as bad as the city of Chicago naming a street after that terrorist bomber they let out of prison recently.


Well, I THOUGHT they had. But googling it now I can't find the story I read. Maybe I was wrong on this one?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Egyas said:


> Well, I THOUGHT they had. But googling it now I can't find the story I read. Maybe I was wrong on this one?


I took a look around as well. It's tough since the "journalists" never mention a bill number and finding anything without that on the IL site is a pain.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

OK. ZeroHedge is saying the I55 part passed.

'Amazing Progress' Illinois Style: Welcome To The Obama Expressway! | Zero Hedge


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is about time, how long can a state go along: and ignore math, and reality, and be as dumb as Illinois has been? They deserve to be downgrades to penny stock, and they will be too.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I poked around on the various R/D official party twitter feeds and some of the Springfield oriented news outlets and all they are running with at the moment is that the IL Senate Republican leader just announced she is quitting both her leadership position and her Senate seat effective less than two days from now. Freaking bizarre.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally found the official bill status for the Obama I-55 naming bad idea, which can run up to about 24 hours behind (unless of course there is a mirror image bill in the other chamber which IL is very fond of doing). If it passed, there should be several updates to this link over the next day.

Bill Status of HJR0036 100th General Assembly


----------

